# License plate sticker



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The only way is to ask. There might be some guidelines and if your state has the small numbers they may also identify who received the plate from the DMV.

You might also to able to get a renewal for 2012 in advance for no extra charge.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Reminds me of the time someone stole the whole plate off my car that day after I put the new sticker on. I reported it to the police, and they told me I must have just hit a snow bank, and it fell off. I told him I seriously doubted that. A week later cops show up on my door step in a huff, asking about a stolen vehicle with my plate on it. I told them I had reported it stolen. They said they had no record of my report. Anyway it sorted itself out but just shows you some cops are real dumbas.ses


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Depends on which state you live in, and you didn't state that. In Georgia, with what you have: You would take the license plate itself, all pertinent paperwork as to obtaining the license plate you have and the vehicle it was registered to, to your local office which issues license plates. If you got the plate in one county, and are now living in a different county you can go to the county you are living in. They can (should be able to) check the computer system to verify the info, then reissue a new sticker with new numbers. YOU have the responsibility to notify your insurance company of this. Life used to be so simple, , ,


----------

